# My Russian 91% V3 From Fasttech



## Alex (24/5/14)

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/1648700/t/1188844/photos-for-anyone-interested

She's a keeper, now that I've sorted out how to wick her properly. Check the huge juice channels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale (24/5/14)

those are the biggest I have seen, by far. sku? and what was the wicking secret?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/5/14)

Sweet, what are you vaping in that @Alex?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/5/14)

Faaaak, don't think mines that deep.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/14)

Juice channels? Those are mini Super Tubes! Kowabunga dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (24/5/14)

Vern said:


> those are the biggest I have seen, by far. sku? and what was the wicking secret?



Similar to the kayfun builds with cotton, I just cut the cotton about 1.3cm above the chimney. And then just push it gently straight down into the well.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1648700

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

